# B-DROL and Forma Stanzol on sale this week!!!



## MuscleAddiction (Oct 6, 2016)

*Muscle Research Weekly Thursday Sale!!!
*




*B-DROL & Forma Stanzol are on sale this week...these products go together like PB&J!!! 


The bull is a prominent symbol of masculinity in the animal kingdom. It's unmatched strength, power and dominating presence make it one of the most feared creatures within the animal kingdom. In ancient Rome, conquering a bull was such a hard task they were often used as a sacrifice to appease the gods. Real strength gains and muscle growth is what B-DROL is all about. Don't be another sheep, become a bull...$20 OFF this week!!!


Forma Stanzol  is the best non-prescription aromatase inhibitor on the market. It works just like other AI?s (such as Arimidex, Femara, Aromasin, etc.) but at a fraction of the cost. If one wanted to prevent gynecomastia (aka. gyno, man boobs) and other cycle side effects they may need 2 or 3 different drugs. Of course each one of these drugs comes with its own set of negative side effects. Some AI''s raise SHBG, some lower IGF-1 and too much of any of them may leave you feeling weak and brittle...$20 OFF this week as well!!!


We have Yo-Whey on sale for $19.99...Muscle Research is proud to stand behind a revolutionary protein blend that has so many health benefits. The synergistic combo of whey and yogurt is not only healthier than other protein choices on the market; it flat out tastes better. Take a sip, lick your lips, and enjoy a healthier, better tasting protein shake.


Premium Powders Agmatine also on sale for $19.99, and Core Burner is $29.99...that is $60 in savings this week!!!

*





















*Check us out this week!!!
*




*And don't forget...ALWAYS FREE SHIPPING!!!




Your good Brother of Iron!!!
MA and the Muscle Research Team*​


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Oct 9, 2016)

*Sunday Football BUMP!!! See, even the cheerleaders are giving a little bump...we have a nice sale this week and while you were watching football figured I would remind you of our sale...using cheerleaders!!! B-DROL, Forma, Yo-Whey...grab what you need or want...also have NEW Products in the store...don't let the week go by without checking us out!!!*​


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Oct 12, 2016)

*
Last day of this week's sale...if you want it get it!!! Tomorrow will be another sale!!!*​


----------

